# getting my embryo transfer and i have a mild cold, please tell me its ok!:)



## aspiringmum (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi, I have a mild cold, no fever. Please tell me this wont affect my success rate??! I woke up with it today, ugh!
Am taking echincacea/zinc/vitamin c pill.

Also, I cant give up coffee. I have 200 mg a day with aspartame. Is that ok!?

Thanks and any food tips welcome!!!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Your embie will have no idea that you have a cold.  Look how many women get pregnant naturally and some of them would have had colds and all sorts of other things.

I had 2 cups of tea and a can of diet coke daily and I got a BFP.  As for foods that help, I really have no idea and I never researched it as I don't buy in to it.  My clinic more or less told me it was all down to luck.

Good luck.
x


----------



## aspiringmum (Nov 20, 2010)

whoever you are, you're my kind of gal! thank you!!!!


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

hi aspiring mum 

I had terrible cold/flu over EC and ET. I was told it was fine and only reason it may not have gone ahead was if I had extreme fever and that was more about me than successful outcome . 

I'm trying not to become too obsessed re what I eat, but I'm taking the relevant supplements and trying to eat well - proteins, salads, plenty of veg etc , plenty of water, wholemeal bread and pasta . But I am addicted to coca cola full fat variety and having 2 cans a day . . I looked up and during preg they say max 200 mg ( ?) of caffeine and a can of coke has about 30 ( lower than tea and coffee ) .

Hope you are feeling better x


----------



## aspiringmum (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey Maisie thanks! I admit I had a half cup of coffee this morning. That's my limit for today!

I am feeling better thank you. So when was your transfer then? Yeah it is so worrying when anything happens -- I was in a car yesterday and it was way too hot there and now I am worried the embryos got too warm!

I think my partner wants to be away for two weeks

Good luck to you too!


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

My transfer was Friday so test next Weds . . 

Im nervous but you just cant live your life by too many rules or you will go mad. I figure if it wont work, it wont work - it wont be becuase I had a can of coke . . 

Good luck with it all x


----------



## aspiringmum (Nov 20, 2010)

Good luck to you on your test, you sound like you are in the right frame of mind!


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

I do have my little wobbles but Im trying hard to stay  

Heres an exasmple, Im out all day today from about 11am to midnight at a wedding, I thinking do I take anything with me in case I start bleeding. I dont want to tempt fate but I dont want to be away from home and with nothing just in case. .  , The 2WW sucks !

x


----------



## aspiringmum (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow, I never would have had that much foresight!  Let me know how it all went! I know I shouldn't but I treat myself like I am mildly ill during this period and I don't do much! I hope the wedding was a good distraction for you! I am now having slightly tender breasts and can't decide if that is psychological or an actual pregnancy symptom. I remember last time I started doing urine tests on day 9 and must have gone through about 6 of them before my blood test, ha! 
Am till trying so hard not to drink coffee but I think I had 100 miligrams today with my milk, hope to be down to zero tomorrow! I started taking baby aspirin as well...hope it's a good idea.

Let me know how it's going!


----------

